# Kits for building a 30ft sailboat?



## johnseattle (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of any kits (comprising fiberglass hulls & decks) for building a 30ft sailboat? I know you can buy plans to build from scratch but such projects need 4 or 5 years of work. For example, an expert like Larry Pardey needed, I believe, 4 years to build Taleisin from the Lyle Hess plans that can still be bought today. Likewise Paul Gartside sells plans for a 30ft cutter said to need 5000 hours to build. I just don't have that amount of time, not to mention the skills. I know that years ago you could for example buy a Westsail 32 in various kit forms. Does anyone know if there are any modern day equivalents? Thank you all.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You can buy some pre-fabbed kits for some of the catamarans, like the Kelsall designs IIRC, where they supply the materials and you supply the assembly.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

there are a few of us Builders and builder wannabies on sailnet. Most of us are sane enough to not try and build a big boat. 
Reasons.
1 it's not cheaper. It's actually more $
2 everyone forgets the cost of a place to build,said boat.
3 Most never considered the fitting out costs. rigging, spars etc.
4 everyone(almost) looses interest or gets too old to enjoy the boat.

Just a few things to consider.

Garth side has some nice designs!

cold molding is a very popular way of building.

talking about DIY boats this will come up allot! --> BOAT PLANS, CRUISING BOATS, BRUCE ROBERTS, FOUNDED 1966, OFFICIAL SITE, 200 boat plans & boat kits SAILBOATS, POWER BOATS powerboats steel, aluminum, fiberglass, wood epoxy boats


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Depends on what you want to do with the boat. I'm sure you can still find plans to build a T-bird. 26 ft boat made of marine plywood. Very nice boat, cheap to build, fun to sail.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

It would probably be cheaper, and not too much more work, to start with an existing boat that had a sound hull but needed a new interior, rig, engine, etc. There are plenty of old boats around with rotten bulkheads, dead engines, and unsafe rigs. If you could find a real "project boat" with lines that you like, it would cost a fraction of having a new hull and deck built (and the money you save on the hull will by a ton of beer, aspirin, and Icy Hot; all essentials for such a project). Tearing stuff out of a boat is usually pretty easy, it's the putting back together that takes forever.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Norsea sells a 27 foot kit and and 37 foot kit in various levels of completion.

Nor'Sea - Price and Options


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Cape George Marine offers a line of William Atkin-derived cutters ranging from 31-40', as well as Lyle Hess' BCC 28' and FCC 22':



> Building Options
> We offer our craft in various stages of completion from a bare hull to a complete yacht. We encourage prospective customers to visit the yard and inspect vessels currently under construction to develop a better understanding and appreciation of our craft and the processes involved. Our construction methods can accommodate a customer's wishes in terms of deck layout, cabin arrangement, etc. We also provide drawings, components, and advice to assist owners completing their own boats from a bare hull. Many of these owner-builders have completed fine vessels and cruised them extensively.


In my opinion, the Cape George 34' is one of the handsomest boats on the water. The 31' is nice too, but for my money, I was going to all the trouble of building myself I'd stretch to get the 34'.

If you are in Seattle as your username suggest, man, you should take a trip up to Port Townsend and visit them.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'd bet if you really hunted around, you could still find a W32 hull floating around that has not been finished. Or the Atkin designed Ingrid 38 that was built in Woodinville.

Otherwise, I would wonder up to PT and check out the cape george boats. 

I would also add about double the hrs as mentioned for any finish work, as many times you have to make up the jigs, where as a pro has the all finished, and some of those types of hrs are not included in the time to finish. 

It took my step dad some 30 yrs to finish a Bill Garden design Sea Bird Yawl variation. He was not working consistently, These types of projects sometimes take longer than one thinks they will.

Yes T-bird plans are still available from the main T-Bird assoc, and Clark Craft in NY has plans, about $200 or there abouts IIRC. I can think of 6-9 places off the top of my head one can get boat plans to build in all types of materials.

Marty


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> It took my step dad some 30 yrs to finish a Bill Garden design Sea Bird Yawl variation. He was not working consistently, These types of projects sometimes take longer than one thinks they will.
> 
> Marty


Yes, it is a bit too long for most of us. But if he enjoys it, who are we to judge. After all it is the journey, not the destination. If the goal of golfing is put the ball in the hole. Would it be easier just pick up the damn ball and put it in the hole, why putt around all day? 

If I can find a nice modern design plan (40 to 50 ft) and have a finished product to study by, I may consider it. I am not going to build every thing myself but I will be the one who will supervise and build the way I want it. I know it will be done correctly. Of course, I must treat this a business venture; it must make sense before I shell out the money. The question is if I spend 200 to 250K on building my own, will it be equivalent to a brand new Valiant, Caliber or Shannon?

Someone mentioned the space before. I have plenty space (200,000 sq ft with 30 ft ceiling unheated warehouse) to house this project of this size. It may be a fun project to do if the money works out.

Thanks johnseattle for posting this post. Good discussion thus far.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

If I had the energy, and $ I'd be restoring a Cheoy Lee 35-41 ft size. or one of the japanese boats.


----------



## trailblazer1229 (May 27, 2009)

I found this site while trying to learn how to glass. There are a ton of plans and some photos of someone even pouring their own keel out of lead.

Bateau: boat plans for amateurs

Perhaps this is what you are looking for?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The only issue with the time part, ie step dad's 30 yrs, he started in his late 50's, and is now not sure I want to use crippled, but will, crippled in his late 80's, two hip replacements, one that has gone sour, and frankly, is now due to age etc, not able to really enjoy his work. His kids, will probably sell the thing asap after he is gone. He has done some funky things to it. It is still a solid boat etc.

BUT, from someone, yes me, that has built two boats, ie an 8' pram and a 12' sloop from Glen-L plans, it is a fun adventure, time, and enjoyment to use a boat you have built and finished. But i am talking a smaller boat too, not sure I really want to tackle a 30+ boat. I wold rather do as I did, bought a reasonable worn out boat, replace cushions, sails etc as I am using the boat over 3-5 yrs, and then enjoy it another 10, vs building for 10-15 with out the use. BUT, as Rock says, it is the journey from start to finish that is what many want. The question is, are you coming from strictly a boat builder? or a user that wants to also build? or a user only?

marty


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Now wouldn't this look pretty sitting in my O 30?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> The only issue with the time part, ie step dad's 30 yrs, he started in his late 50's, and is now not sure I want to use crippled, but will, crippled in his late 80's, two hip replacements, one that has gone sour, and frankly, is now due to age etc, not able to really enjoy his work. His kids, will probably sell the thing asap after he is gone. He has done some funky things to it. It is still a solid boat etc.


May be I can take it off from him.  How big is the boat and where the boat located?


----------



## johnseattle (Jun 21, 2009)

*kits, fixers etc*

Thanks everyone. Let me tell you what I've seen advertised. There's a 1970s Westsail 32 "sailaway kit" boat but nearly 3,000 miles away in the Carolinas. Ideal in many respects but the trucking is a deal breaker. It would be great to find a similar one locally. There's another similar Westsail kit boat in Chicago, similar trucking challenge, no photos available and for sale "offers invited." Too far to go without info. There's a 1986 Cape George 36 on yachtworld, 90% finished and still needs mast, sails, winches, bowsprit, rigging etc price $29,900. It's just too big for me and when you add for the bowsprit the mooring cost will be high. There's a newly built wooden Friendship 42 on Vancouver Island around $25,000 unfinished, needs mast, sails and the works but again too big for us. Thinking about the new Nor'Sea kits (mentioned earlier here) and these prices really point to the wisdom of refitting an older boat instead or finishing someone else's project or kit. I'm patient, if beautiful boats like the Cape George & the Friendship are around then surely sooner or later something similar around 28-30ft will appear.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Rock, 

The boat is in seattle, been moored on Lake washington about a year now. Deck IIRC is about 26' or there abouts, 32-33' including bow sprit and boomkin. Its a late 70's design ment for plywood build of the original Thomas Day seabird yawl that was in Rudder back int he early 1900's. Full keel too. 

Your SO37 is a much nicer faster boat frankly! as is my 85 Arcadia. But he put some funky Sabb motor in it, with a prop that always turns, blades are flat in rotation for nuetral, you then vary the prop pitch to go forward or reverse. Great motor/trans setup for the rescue boats in the scandanavian country's, but for a personal use rig.....funky! Smallish alum masts, and wires that were designed for wood masts.......hard to tune properly etc. 

marty


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

are you stuck with the 30s size there is a coronado 41 in south seattle for 4500 needs new deck and interior redone its listed on craigslist


----------



## johnseattle (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, I saw the Coronado 41 on Craigslist but thanks all the same for mentioning it. A 41ft boat @ $8 to $9 per foot per month for moorage is one reason that I'm looking at 30 footers. I'm keeping down to 30ft also to reduce maintenance and because 30ft is plenty big enough for us a couple.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

johnseattle said:


> Yes, I saw the Coronado 41 on Craigslist but thanks all the same for mentioning it. A 41ft boat @ $8 to $9 per foot per month for moorage is one reason that I'm looking at 30 footers. I'm keeping down to 30ft also to reduce maintenance and because 30ft is plenty big enough for us a couple.


You can always buy my 1984 Catalina 36. Nice boat except some delam on the deck and some blisters on the hull. Definitely a bargain as though issues are cosmetic, but fixable if you want to take the time. ;-) I am tired of paying moorage on two boats.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

i keep mine in eagle harbor by the ferry terminal on the hook the city has showers that cost about 25 per month to acess and free pump outs also free tender moorage ride ferry to work as a walk on only pay from seattle to home not bi to seattle and many shops within walking distance. there are boats from 22 to 60+ there. people are really nice. but must be set up for off grid solar, wind, and small gas or diesel genny or some combo thereof


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

newhaul said:


> i keep mine in eagle harbor by the ferry terminal on the hook the city has showers that cost about 25 per month to acess and free pump outs also free tender moorage ride ferry to work as a walk on only pay from seattle to home not bi to seattle and many shops within walking distance. there are boats from 22 to 60+ there. people are really nice. but must be set up for off grid solar, wind, and small gas or diesel genny or some combo thereof


Eagle Harbor is a fun place to visit. I know for a while the city was trying to get rid of some of the more derelict floating junkpiles that were anchored out in the harbor. They have any luck?


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

*derelict boats*

for the most part yes depending on your view many are not worthy of moving i would scrap them however they are curent in registration so by legal def they are not derelict. and 5the main push was not eagle but appletree in kingston and yes they did clean things up. in both


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

If you like modern and fast cruisers have a look at the FOX 10.20.

They can deliver the boat to you in different stages, as you wish.

That's a Charles Bertan design. He is one of the most talented new generation French designers.

Voiles et Voiliers : Chantier - Finissez-le vous-même ! : FoX 10.20, le croiseur sportif rusé

RLM COMPOSITES

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Two more:

This one is smaller (7.5m) but it comes complete, like a puzzle. They talk about 6 hours for assembling it (200 pieces) and 6 days for a finished boat, painted and all.

OroO/ Oro'o: Un voilier monocoque en kit !

This one is bigger (10.8m) and come with a numeric Kit. That means that you give those instructions to a computer aided saw machine and the wood pieces are cut with the right measure.

LNM Boats - Kit Numérique

LNM Boats - Voilier - SeaRacer 35'

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

John, unless you have lots of time and special skills (and you say you don't have time) and want to do something terribly special...I'd say forget about it!

The number of half-built and abandoned kit boats on the market over the years has finally dried up as people just stopped trying to build them. And the folks who did build them? Have long ago found out that when the time comes--when not if--that you want to sell the boat, "home built" has much less value than "stock".

What you may save up front you will lose at the other end, un;ess you are trying to do something labor- and skill-intensive, like building a one-off steel boat of a type that's simply not mass marketed and not available any other way.

Buy an old plain boat, throw out the worn out stuff, rebuild and refit the rest. You'll put in much less labor, get much more value, and when you want to do something really odd like, insure it? You'll have a much easier time there too.


----------

